# Fogging



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

right now, it is about 2 degrees C outside and my windows are constantly fogging up. I have to keep my air conditioner constantly on. 

I have placed the temperature to lowest setting, opened the windows partially, you name it that I could think of every HVAC solution.

Now I just read my owner's manual and it states that the problem could be micro-filter if this occurs. 

Has anyone had this same problem?

In regards to the micro-filter, do I have to buy it from Nissan or is there a place to buy one for a lot less?

Regards,

REAM1


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The weather you got yesterday we are getting today...
Its been really DAMP over the past couple of months and yes I have experienced the same problem with fogging.
I have fixed my problem last weekend by first cleaning my ride inside and out and using a mild window cleaner (non-ammonia cause apparently its bad for the tint?) on all inside glass. Then I used RainX anti-fog formula on the inside of the windshield. It works good. Now if I can only get rid of the haze it leaves behind I'll be ok.


PS: do not waste your money on the filter... make one yourself.
refer to your thread on microfilter and my post towards the end...
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/125126-cabin-micro-filter.html?highlight=microfilter


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Valboo, I have found microfibre cloth to be extremely effective at removing haze marks caused by anti-fog liquid. They're used for cleaning camera lenses (about 8 bucks for a small 10"x10" piece) and can be washed in mild soap and re-used. 

Some women's clothing are made with the same material. It's smooth and velvety to the touch, but has quite a bit of resistance when you rub against it - the cloth I mean.

The haze is caused by the silicon oil that has been left behind.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Microfiber Cloths*



LEONGSTER said:


> Valboo, I have found microfibre cloth to be extremely effective at removing haze marks caused by anti-fog liquid. They're used for cleaning camera lenses (about 8 bucks for a small 10"x10" piece) and can be washed in mild soap and re-used.


Our local "COSTCO" store sells an automotive Microfiber towel in a package of 20.

They are 16" x 16" (40.6 x 40.6 cm) which is a great size to work with.

They are lint-free, streak-free, don't scratch and are machine washable and reusable. They are super-absorbent and work excellent for removing car wax.

These have a fair bit of "resistance" on the material that you are trying to remove - and as Longster said, I suspect for that reason they would be quite effective with the anti-fog. I used them to remove the residue from the Rain-X that I apply to the exterior of the windows.

Can't exactly recall the price I paid but I think it was only about $15 - was less that $20 for sure - for a pack of 20. Good buy - great product.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Update on price - $12.99 for a pack of 20 at Costco.

After I looked at them again this past week end - I bought another pack ! !


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I think that part of the problem is the combination of the lower temperature conditions and the locatio of the coffee cup holders. On nice rainy day and a piping hot cup of coffee makes the fogging conditions.

If the holders are located between the seats, I believe there will be minimal fogging problems.

Ream1


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

BINGO! Ream1,
I think you are right on the money; I have also noticed that it makes a big difference if you have a drink in your cup holder or not....


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

We just turn on the AC with the heat an voilà .....


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

The problem here is that it is not good to use the A/C on when the temperature is below 32 degrees F. This could damage the compressor.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

funny cause my civic's ac would come on automatically when you turned it on to vent and defrost the main window. I uded this method with our matrix and no problems. You sure about the issues with the compressor?


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I read once from an old vehicle manual not run the A/C when the temperature is below 32F. I used that anology since then. I only will turn on the A/C for about 2-5 minutes so the bearings in the compresor will not sieze.

REAM1


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

to quote you " old vehicle manual" Maybe someone chould call Nissan to find out for sure ?!


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

all newer vehicles.. activate the compressor when you have setting on defrost,, they have been doin this for awhile as to keep bearings lubed,if you listen you can hear it cycle while on defrost


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I find the defogg on the x trail to be pathetic. After 1.5 yrs. of owning this car it is the only quirk that I have a hard time with. 

My 02 Jetta's defogg on the other hand cleared immediately. That however, was the only thing I liked about that car.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

These past couple days here in Ottawa have been damp. Our windows fogged up but turn the heat on a tad with the A/C and boom! fogging is all gone. Sure it may take a bit more time to reach the rear windows but this ain't no civic hatchback!


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

The compressor will not start until you press the A/C button; otherwise you are trying to remove the fog build up by means of free air cooling (fresh air intake instead of recycled air). I find that if I bring in fresh air, it will remove some of the fog. 

I finally purchased a new filter and oh boy, it was dirty. If I have time, I will go down to a filter manufacturer down the street from me and see how much it will cost.

Cheers!

REAM1


----------

